# I am out of here for a bit!



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All,

As you know i am off in hospital this week, so tonight is going to be my last night on here for a bit.

Now that doesn't mean dropping the standards on the fantastic weight loss you have achieved just because Boss Lady isn't around.

Keep up the good work and I am hoping if they get me sorted I can come and do some serious improvement to the 5lb I have lost this week

I am being starved for 4 days so that will help initially - bit worried about the hypos that will no doubt induce but as I say hopefully they will get me sorted once and for all!

Keep up the great work all of you and will catch up with you when I am back


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2011)

Lucy, I hope that everything goes well and that the tests can give you a positive diagnosis so you can get the right kind of treatment to prevent those unwanted and mysterious hypos! Take care, and try not to get too bored. I've heard that there is a cake, jelly and trifle party planned for the WLG on Tuesday, followed by Chocolate Wednesday, Jaffa Cake Thursday and Battenburg Friday, so I'm sure the place will be able to cope whilst you are gone, so no need to worry... 

Hope to have yo back with us soon!


----------



## MargB (Feb 20, 2011)

Shush Northey - we told you that in confidence.  By the way you missed out the curry with naan bread!

Lucy, seriously, hope everything goes well with this hospital stay and they discover what has been happening and start treating the problem.


----------



## am64 (Feb 20, 2011)

best of lucy xxx


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope it all goes smoothly, take care x


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've heard that there is a cake, jelly and trifle party planned for the WLG on Tuesday, followed by Chocolate Wednesday, Jaffa Cake Thursday and Battenburg Friday, so I'm sure the place will be able to cope whilst you are gone, so no need to worry...



That's fine Alan but remember:

Cake Jelly and trifle party = 100 press ups (one handed)
Chocolate = 1 mile sprint in less than 5 mins (or you do it again and again!!)
Jaffa Cake -= 100 lengths of the pool in less than 30 mins!!
Battenburg cake - 3 back to back aerobic classes!!

...and Margie - if you touch the curry thats 3 days on Andys rowing machine none stop.

So its up to you all - make your decisions wisely!....I will be back
Thank you for your kind messages by the way!


----------



## alisonz (Feb 20, 2011)

Best of luck with your hospital stay Lucy hope all goes well for you hunny xx


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Alison- and keep an eye out for any illegal parties for me!


----------



## margie (Feb 20, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> That's fine Alan but remember:
> 
> Cake Jelly and trifle party = 100 press ups (one handed)
> Chocolate = 1 mile sprint in less than 5 mins (or you do it again and again!!)
> ...



Me Curry - why drag me into it ...

Lucy I hope that by the end of the week you will have a full diagnosis and on the road to having everything sorted out.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

margie said:


> Me Curry - why drag me into it ...
> 
> Lucy I hope that by the end of the week you will have a full diagnosis and on the road to having everything sorted out.



Hi Margie - sorry I meant MargB - the little tinker!
Thanks for all your good wishes everyone!


----------



## alisonz (Feb 20, 2011)

If I hear of any parties Lucy you can count on me joining in  Not Battenburg cake tho yuk


----------



## cazscot (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Luck Lucy . xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck with the hospital stay Lucy I hope they can figure things out and help you xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Luck Lucy


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 20, 2011)

As always, I'm late. But all my best wishes to you!

Andy


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2011)

Lucy - all the best - hope everything works out well

Keep in touch when you can

God bless


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 21, 2011)

All the best of luck, Lucy, hope you get some answers. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## MargB (Feb 21, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Margie - sorry I meant MargB - the little tinker!
> Thanks for all your good wishes everyone!



Tee hee!

OK, Lucy should be safely in hospital for her programmed investigation so I suggest Monday night = Indian curry, Tuesday night = cakefest/sugarfeast, Wednesday night = Chinese banquet, Thursday night = chippy choice.

All virtual of course!!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2011)

MargB said:


> Tee hee!
> 
> OK, Lucy should be safely in hospital for her programmed investigation so I suggest Monday night = Indian curry, Tuesday night = cakefest/sugarfeast, Wednesday night = Chinese banquet, Thursday night = chippy choice.
> 
> All virtual of course!!



You're on your own! 

She's coming back and I don't want to be at the end of a good virtual tongue-lashing when she does! 

Andy 'Knows which side his virtual bread is buttered' HB


----------



## MargB (Feb 21, 2011)

So Monday is chicken day then?


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 21, 2011)

MargB said:


> So Monday is chicken day then?



Actually, it's sausages, bacon, egg, 'Andy's special hash browns', mushrooms & peas!

The same again on Tuesday too!

Then it's Chicken on Wednesday.

Andy


----------



## MargB (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope all has gone well Lucy and they have come up with some answers for you.

We missed you on the board.


----------

